# A little help for a good surf set up.



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

I grew up doing all kinds of fishing as a kid but most recently have been doing a lot of wading in the bays. I have recently gotten the itch to get into surf fishing and try and target some bulls and maybe some sharks. I did it a bit when I was a kid in Galveston but it has been a while and I don't have any surf gear, all my stuff is really for the bays. I am hoping to get some direction on what kind of rod/reel to get. I have all baitcasting reels but am thinking about getting a spinning rod for the surf. I figure it would be easier to fling out baits if I don't have to worry about a back lash. Is that right? I am not looking to break the bank here since I am just starting out as well, was hoping to be under $200 for a rod/reel. I dont have a kayak but that is on the wish list as well. 

I was looking at the Daiwa SS 1600 which looks to be about a $100, any thoughts? They have used ones on Ebay for about $50 and new ones for $100. 

The classifieds have a - Penn 8500 SS for $75 and a 

Fin-Nor OFS8500 + 11' OceanMaster for $150

I also have gift certificate to FTU for about a hundred and was thinking about picking up some gear there. Is there anything that I should try and buy new versus buying it used? Thanks for the help.


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

Here is a link to what some of us are using. I personally like the Daiwa Sealines, they are around $120 new and come in different sizes. The 50sha is big but easy to cast. I havent had expierence with the reels you've mentioned.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=439987&highlight=abu+garcia


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

There is nothing wrong with used. Just check there ratings carefully. Also it is good to find out how readily available are the replacement parts for the reels you are buying.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

WHAT said:


> Here is a link to what some of us are using. I personally like the Daiwa Sealines, they are around $120 new and come in different sizes. The 50sha is big but easy to cast. I havent had expierence with the reels you've mentioned.
> 
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=439987&highlight=abu+garcia





fishingcacher said:


> There is nothing wrong with used. Just check there ratings carefully. Also it is good to find out how readily available are the replacement parts for the reels you are buying.


x2 on all that. The Sealine X reels are good, 40sha is a great reel and will handle a 6' shark and still allow you to launch a bait, put 300 yards braid backing on it for a little extra line capacity and fill the rest with mono. Lots of rods to go with it as well, but a 12' OM would be fine for a lowish cost rod. I've got one on a Breakaway HDX and it does pretty well.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

The Fin-Nor + OM combo I have for sale can cast bigger baits and handle sharks up to 6'.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Shimano Spheros 5000FA spinning reel (now the FB version)
Shimano Teramar MH spinning rod, 7'6"
40# PowerPro or similar

For me this is ideal for sight-casting tarpon, bull reds, trophy trout, jacks, and mackerel with lures - I rarely ever use bait. 
New, about $130 each for the rod & reel. 

The Daiwa SS Tournament 1600 should be a real good reel.


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks for the link there is a bunch of good info there. It looks like most people use baitcasting reels, do you have issues with backlashes on those chunking baits out in the wind or are they more used to kayak baits out? Seeing that I have limited funds for this endever do yall think it would be best to spend money on a good rod or a good reel?


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

batmaninja said:


> Thanks for the link there is a bunch of good info there. It looks like most people use baitcasting reels, do you have issues with backlashes on those chunking baits out in the wind or are they more used to kayak baits out? Seeing that I have limited funds for this endever do yall think it would be best to spend money on a good rod or a good reel?


If you use a baitcaster already then you won't have much of a problem. Your bait and weight are gonna be heavier so tend to make it easier to not birdnest, and you can mag your reels and such to help even more. You can get by with something like a Penn Jigmaster, it'll be cheaper and still cast well and still bring in some decent fish and medium sharks. Throw that on a used American Rodsmiths 10 or 12 foot rod and you've got a great low cost combo.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Best starter rig for a low budget is a Penn 309, and a Shimanno Eliminator 10' rod. The reel will hold enough line for wading out and walking it back and to fight a big fish in the suds and the rod will let you feel the fight, which is why you go to the surf, to fight a big fish.
Then if you love surf fishing, which you will after the first bull red or decent shark, you can go break the bank, for many years to come, lol!


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

batmaninja said:


> Thanks for the link there is a bunch of good info there. It looks like most people use baitcasting reels, do you have issues with backlashes on those chunking baits out in the wind or are they more used to kayak baits out? Seeing that I have limited funds for this endever do yall think it would be best to spend money on a good rod or a good reel?


Nope....not everybody! With a good spinning reel setup you can cast it just as far as any convetional reel and im talking about a rig that casts 8 & bait for med shark or smaller stuff for bull reds and such....people dont use em cause there just too easyyyyy!


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

JOHNNYREB said:


> Nope....not everybody! With a good spinning reel setup you can cast it just as far as any convetional reel and im talking about a rig that casts 8 & bait for med shark or smaller stuff for bull reds and such....people dont use em cause there just too easyyyyy!


Agree with JOHNNYREB, some people have a preference for spinners or conventional and some people use both. It's really personal preference.


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=462035

That Abu combo is a good deal. $h*t I might get it.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

WHAT said:


> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=462035
> 
> That Abu combo is a good deal. $h*t I might get it.


I checked earlier. It's already sold.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Spinning rigs have their place, but putting a heavy load on them with heavy drag is more risky IMO. The larger reels are further out from the rod giving more leverage to torque that reel seat/arm and drags seen to get spotty and lose smoothness. Conventional reel drag systems and seats lend themselves better to heavy load by design I think. Of course bull reds and such no big deal, I'm talking aboot bigger stuff and of course higher end reels will be built better too so less of a difference.


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

JJ, sounds good in theory but i have a penn 9500 that says different! The penn 9500 will say that he has well over 150 sharks under his belt largest being 6' 8" bull...He will also say that sitting on a neighboring shelf is a 4/0 wide with a broken foot and a penn 555 with a broken frame,the 9500 has nothing against them, for they keep him company when hes not working. Mr 95 would also add that his owner takes 600 grit sandpaper and smooths his steele drag washers flat as to ensure maxiumum surface area contact. In short Mr.95 declares......He is one BAD MFr!


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

LOL yeah those old Penn reels are monsters.


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

justletmein said:


> LOL yeah those old Penn reels are monsters.


I will admit, the thought of the neck breaking has crossed my mind. I wish i could afford a van Stahl.


----------



## Bearwolf34 (Sep 8, 2005)

Looks like a penn jigmaster and the penn torque rod would make a good surf setup or for getting started if your familiar with baitcaster type reels. Wouldn't mind having one myself and or with a OM 12' rod. I'm currently using the penn defiance 20lw on a 10' tsunami trophy rod. It works fairly well though I haven't caught a whole lot on it. That and it'd take a big jack or shark to know you even had a bite, usually my bait is gone when I bring it in but never notice anything on it with drag turned down and clicker on. Maybe luck will hit some day. It was a fairly cheap starter setup.


----------



## gordaskipper (Feb 26, 2010)

If it was me I would purchase a Penn Special Senator 114H2 Reel @ Wal-Mart $129.00 and a Ugly stick from Academy and learn to cast. You can easily cast passed the third gut from the second gut once you learn. I taught myself to cast in a field just get a thumb pad for your finger or glove and throw softly at first until you get the hang of it. Doesn't take long to learn...besides you're not at the beach unprepared. 

I say this because you need the line capacity to handle a big run vs. the spinning reel. After 25yrs of shark fishing in the spring there can be some bruising black tips within casting distance. In my experience you have to stand and hold the rod and wait for a hit with a spinning setup... which I doubt you will want to do in the heat...mostly everyone fishes unmanned setups in rod holders...so you need the line capacity to let the shark run and the 22lbs of drag to fight it.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Cast a 6/0 a full gut length? You must be superman. I've got a magged 4/0 wide on a 12' AR and I'm lucky to lob that puppy 25 yards LOL. But, I am admittedly not exactly the best caster. 

OP, on texaskayakfisherman.com classifieds there's a SealineX 30sha combo. I don't care for the rod he's got, but that's a nice surf reel.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

A Penn Senator on an Ugly stick is not a bad idea to get started but I would go with a Penn Senator 113H2 4/0 instead of a 114H2 6/0. I used this combination 4/0 10' 30# Ugly stick a few years back and it worked pretty well. I could cast a full gut length with the right weight & bait setup. I still have this combo in my garage. If you're interested, I'll let you have it for $135.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

surfguy said:


> A Penn Senator on an Ugly stick is not a bad idea to get started but I would go with a Penn Senator 113H2 4/0 instead of a 114H2 6/0. I used this combination 4/0 10' 30# Ugly stick a few years back and it worked pretty well. I could cast a full gut length with the right weight & bait setup. I still have this combo in my garage. If you're interested, I'll let you have it for $135.


Or I could put you on a Penn 4/0 with a 10' 40# OceanMaster for a good price. With the 30# US, I caught every fish out there from whiting to 4' sharks. The 10' 30# US has a sensitive tip so you can see the whiting bite. The 40# OM has a stiffer tip, so it's a little more difficult to detect a whiting bite, but it will easily handle a 5-6' shark.

Let me know if you're interested in either of these deals.


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

Shoot, you mean you guys just cant agree on one cheap starter set up that I can use to catch pretty much all of the big fish in the surf. 

Thanks for all of the replies and input, yall have given me a lot to think about and even more to research. I thought I knew a little about surf fishing but this little exercise has taught me just how much I dont know and we are just talking about gear. 

A few more questions if yall dont mind - 

Are there no achives in the surf fishing forum, I only see one page going back to Nov?

From the first link-

2 Avet 50 wides....100 lb pp 100lb topshot ( long drops only) 10ft custom jawbones (1053) 

What does Johnnyreb mean by "long drops"? I am guessing he is using 100lb power pro with a 100lb mono leader is that right? I am not familier with the term top shot.

I understand what yall are saying about the torque on spinning reels, is there anything else that I should be thinking about in the spinning rod/bait casting comparision? I have gotten a few bad birdnests in my day and the thought of backlashing a few hundred yards of heavy braid has me leaning to the spinning set up. 

I am not planning on trying to target sharks more looking to catch some bulls in the surf and have a heavier set up if I ever get to do some tarpon fishing.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

batmaninja said:


> Shoot, you mean you guys just cant agree on one cheap starter set up that I can use to catch pretty much all of the big fish in the surf.
> 
> Thanks for all of the replies and input, yall have given me a lot to think about and even more to research. I thought I knew a little about surf fishing but this little exercise has taught me just how much I dont know and we are just talking about gear.
> 
> ...


Batman, you have a lot of questions..too many to answer all at once. You're just seeing the tip of the iceberg. It gets more complicated. I suggest you get one setup as a starter and go from there. If you prefer spinners over baitcast, I have another combo that would get you started. A Penn 6000 spinner on a 10' Ugly stick spinrod both rated for 30#. It would handle anything up to 4' sharks. I'm not trying to sell you anything, just trying to get you started.


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

Im guessing your taking my quote from an old post, what i mean is those rigs i mentioned are for running out baits 300 to 600 yds....there for big baits " long drops "....and im sure some might disagree, but there is no such thing as a rig that will catch most anything....IMO lol...

Im not gonna recommend a certain rod/reel because it will just become a 5 page thread of opinions....it will turn out to be more confusing then helpful!

Personally i think you need at least 4 rigs to get started

A light rig to toss lures

A bait rig that will also catch pomps/reds

A med/heavy rig for casted sharks

...and a heavier kayaking rig for bigger sharks, if thats your thing.


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

The 100lb mono top shot is not a leader. The top shots usually are anywhere from 50-200yards long depending on the person. Its the line that ties in to your braid. They use braid to get more line on the spool then top it off with thicker mono vs just using 100lb mono on the whole spool.


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

I was kidding about one setup to catch everything in the gulf, maybe TNT. Thanks for breaking it down for me Reb. I have a few Curados that I would bring for lures, I am thinking that I am needing sort of a medium light set up for bulls, pomps and maybe a small shark. Then after how ever long it takes me to get the hang of that I coudl step it up to a bit of a heavier rig.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

batmaninja said:


> I was kidding about one setup to catch everything in the gulf, maybe TNT. Thanks for breaking it down for me Reb. I have a few Curados that I would bring for lures, I am thinking that I am needing sort of a medium light set up for bulls, pomps and maybe a small shark. Then after how ever long it takes me to get the hang of that I coudl step it up to a bit of a heavier rig.


No offense, but your gonna get a million opinions on that request as you can see from this thread already. Most of the recommendations made fit that category. You have to choose yourself based on your budget and preferences. It doesn't hurt to start with something in the 20-30lb range.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

batmaninja said:


> I was kidding about one setup to catch everything in the gulf, maybe TNT. Thanks for breaking it down for me Reb. I have a few Curados that I would bring for lures, I am thinking that I am needing sort of a medium light set up for bulls, pomps and maybe a small shark. Then after how ever long it takes me to get the hang of that I coudl step it up to a bit of a heavier rig.


Just about anything can catch bulls, pomps, and small sharks. My favorite rig is the Penn 525 mag on my 12' Tica rod. But, I have a big $20 Zebco Saltwater spinning reel that's survived the kids for years somehow on a 12' Tsunami Airwave rod I picked up in the Cabela's bargain bin and that thing has brought in some big fish for the kids when they use it. I've seen a few times where that reel flexed so much (cheap plastic lol) that I thought it was gonna get ripped off the rod but it held.

When you're choosing your gear just keep in mind your line rating and capacity and go from there. The main difference in surf fishing is you've got to go further out, so whatever you'd use for a certain fish in the bay you can use the same strength of gear but you need more capacity. 20lb test will catch bull reds all day long so you're looking at 20 lb rated gear, however you want enough line to get it out where the fish are and walk back to your rod holder and still have some line left to play out a fish. That's where the braid helps, so you can still use appropriately sized gear but have more line capacity. My 525 mag for example I have 300 yards of braid on it and filled the rest up with 20lb mono (I think it's actually 17lb). Just guessing but there's probably about 350-375 yards of line on that reel. Wade out and cast and walk back to the truck and I've got maybe 150 yards of line out so 200 yards left to play a fish but I still have a good casting reel and not clunking around with oversized gear. If you like spinning gear, there are tons of spinning rigs will do as we're talking about maybe 6-7 lbs of drag if you go by the 1/3 rule but the spool has to be large enough to get some extra line on it to get out there. I really like the Penn Sargus line for the beach, the two my wife has have been dunked and drug through wet sand and all I do is rinse them off when we get home. They're not as expensive as the higher dollar reels but they're mostly metal made and are tough.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

What JR and JJ said. I might add that the Curados you have are good for bay fishing for specs/reds but when you get to the surf under most conditions, that setup is going to feel like a toothpick. You'll probably realize fairly quickly you want rods that are 9'-12' to really have good casting ability and get your line above the surf except for maybe your light bait rod.


----------



## frank23 (Jan 17, 2013)

As when we catching fish by standing on the shoreline we are doing surf fishing whether for sports purpose or any other purpose. We need to wedding the surf.


----------



## frank23 (Jan 17, 2013)

frank23 said:


> As when we catching fish by standing on the shoreline we are doing surf fishing whether for sports purpose or any other purpose. We need to wedding the surf.


This will certainly help us.

marine pedestals


----------



## justinn (Apr 8, 2011)

justletmein said:


> OP, on texaskayakfisherman.com classifieds there's a SealineX 30sha combo. I don't care for the rod he's got, but that's a nice surf reel.


I hit him up for that reel as soon as it went up, but he didn't wanna slit em.


----------



## spicyitalian (Jan 18, 2012)

When I first got started I went in on the cheap, figuring that I would upgrade once I figured out more. I have figured out more, but I still have and use some of the cheap stuff I bought. I like spinners, I have a couple of Penn Fierce and Sargus 8000's that hold plenty of line for what I'm doing. I have them on cheap rods ranging from 8-10'. Every year I seem to upgrade a little more and refine both my skills and equipment.


----------



## CoastalAngler (Jan 27, 2013)

Just to give you an idea of what I use at PINS, I'll describe my primary 'bait fishing' rods.

1 10' Tica TC2, Daiwa Saltist 20. I have 200 yards of 40 pound braid backing and have it topped off with 15 pound mono.

1 10' Tica TC2, Daiwa Saltist BG 30. I have it filled with 300 yards of 40 pound mono and topped off with 15 pound mono.

2 11'6" Tica TC2, Daiwa Sealine SHA-X 30, filled same as the previous Saltist 30.

I've caught sharks to 6 feet with all of these rigs, as well as numerous jacks, reds, drum, Kings, . They are very easy to cast a long way, very easy to set up and 'not backlash', and they have plenty of line capacity and fish fighting power.

Nothing against the larger reels, but I had them and sold them all for the 20 and 30 size reels. If I need something larger than a 30, I'll jump to a 6/0 and start yakking baits out.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Coastal, did you mean 40# braid on that 2nd combo?


----------



## CoastalAngler (Jan 27, 2013)

Yes...my bad.


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

CoastalAngler said:


> Just to give you an idea of what I use at PINS, I'll describe my primary 'bait fishing' rods.
> 
> 1 10' Tica TC2, Daiwa Saltist 20. I have 200 yards of 40 pound braid backing and have it topped off with 15 pound mono.
> 
> ...


Nice rigs you got there bud. I have a Daiwa Saltist 30 and a Sealine SHA-50. Love them both!


----------



## CoastalAngler (Jan 27, 2013)

Thanks....wasted a lot of time and money trying other things...including Penn 4/0, Jigmasters, Penn 555 GS, Daiwa Saltist 40's and 50's...just freaking gigantic heavy rigs, when the reality is, 98% of the fish I was after didn't need that kind of horsepower.

I chase Pomps, Reds, Jacks, and catch sharks by accident.

I LOVE the little 20 series reels...I can fling those little monkeys a LONG way.

I may start taking a look at the Avets. I like my Daiwas, but really like the idea of "MADE IN USA"...I like Made in Texas even better.

:texasflag


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

I've caught more fish in the surf on a 7' Falcon/Curado combo than any other rod in my garage... and a 5 year old can catch shark bait all day long on a GI Joe rod

I think Johnny Reb's 4-rod arsenal is spot-on except I'd ditch the heavy yak/shark rod until you decide if you really are that into shark fishing and the additional work it entails.

With the first 3 rods you can be mobile and avoid a lot of extra work. Once you break out the yak, it turns from surf-fishing to shark-fishing and the work involved in fishing quadruples and you are pretty much locked into the game of waiting and watching


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

jc said:


> I've caught more fish in the surf on a 7' Falcon/Curado combo than any other rod in my garage...


How the hell you catching fish in your garage?


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

have you ever seen the pompano in Johnnyreb's garage???


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

jc said:


> have you ever seen the pompano in Johnnyreb's garage???


Yeah that's JR's garage not yours!  
You hitting the cleanup this year?


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

possibly but it would be a clear violation of my mandatory spending freeze until spring break


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

batmaninja, now with all the info you have recieved your head should be spinning. LOL. I personally use the Daiwa Sha 30 &50 with Ftu 10' rods. But one of things is I like to feel the combo's in my hands, some just don't feel right. Check them out before you buy.
I'm looking for a post on what you buy.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

troutless said:


> batmaninja, now with all the info you have recieved your head should be spinning. LOL. I personally use the* Daiwa Sha 30 &50* with Ftu 10' rods. But one of things is I like to feel the combo's in my hands, some just don't feel right. Check them out before you buy.
> I'm looking for a post on what you buy.


This stuff can definitely be confusing, but notice how these Daiwa Sha reels keep popping up in the conversation. There's a reason for that.


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

jc said:


> have you ever seen the pompano in Johnnyreb's garage???


I thought you were in jay bakers basement LOL

I thought about hitting the cleanup myself....but that thought has passed!


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

Yall did your job on giving me a lot of good info and options, thanks. :cheers: I recently bought a house and have my hands and wallet tied up with fixing that up right now. But I do have a shed that I plan on devoting completely too hunting and fishing gear. I am leaning towards a spinning reel, was thinking about the Daiwa's after reading Jeans reviews of them, but wanted to get some other opinions from the surf guys. Having a FTU gift card I will probably grab a rod there. I will let yall know what I end up going with, thanks again for the advice and support.


----------

